# Eagle and squirrel in tandem flight



## EricD (Aug 5, 2012)

Bald Eagle during a tandem flight with a squirrel.........


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Very nice, Eric... interesting the the Eagle appears to be looking at you!


----------



## rokvi (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 5, 2012)

That's a marvelous shot. Well, the squirrel probably doesn't think it's so marvelous.

(When I first read the thread title, I thought I was going to see a squirrel flying in-formation alongside an eagle. Ya, that's how my brain works..)


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2012)

Man...before I opened this thread I was thinking...  "Huh...flying squirrel,eh? Yeah, I seen dose on the Tee-Vee before on the Discub-ree channel!"

Neat photo, showing the predator/prey relationship that soooo many greenies seem to feel horribly squeamish about.


----------



## jaguaraz (Aug 5, 2012)

Powerful shot!


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 5, 2012)

Fantastic capture!  D300 or d7000?  What lens are you shooting with?


----------



## nmoody (Aug 5, 2012)

Well done! The eagle is sharp and love how he is looking right at you. The squirrel is the icing on the cake.


----------



## EricD (Aug 5, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> Fantastic capture!  D300 or d7000?  What lens are you shooting with?



Thx all....I used a Nikon D300 with a Nikon 500mm F4 lens


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 5, 2012)

very nice! amazingly sharp!


----------



## robbyrob (Aug 13, 2012)

badass in deed. man this is the type of shots that just speak for themselves.. nice work, even better capture..


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 13, 2012)

nmoody said:


> The squirrel is the icing on the cake.



Yes, I'm sure the eagle takes it that way, too! Or it is cake and icing all rolled into one 

And thanks for regaling us with yet another EricD-shot, Eric.
Super, as always!


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Niiiiiiiice! Had the opportunity in front of you and nailed it! Congrats!


----------



## pic_chick (Aug 13, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> That's a marvelous shot. Well, the squirrel probably doesn't think it's so marvelous.
> 
> (When I first read the thread title, I thought I was going to see a squirrel flying in-formation alongside an eagle. Ya, that's how my brain works..)



Me to I was thinking  squirrel in flight yes got to see that haha!! Love the photo looks like the eagle is looking right into the camera and that is super cool


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 14, 2012)

Eric, great capture as usual. It is sharp, simple and to the point, the viewer doesn't have to think long and hard to get the story in this one.

WesternGuy


----------



## DannyLewis (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing! Awesome shot. Eagles migrate here so I am looking forward to shot's like this....


----------

